# Pigeon threesome



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

Has this ever happened to anyone before? when one male breeds with 2 females? I had a threesome pair a few years ago. I don't now if it is normal or possible. FOR ME IT WAS POSSIBLE. The 2 females stayed at diff. nests and the male would cheat on them. He helped both sit on eggs too. hmm. WEIRD. no It's true. NOT lieing for entertainment.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*No Problem*

Yes, Its happened many times thru out history. I had a hen with 2 males. Any combs possible.


----------

